# Thanks for the add/request...



## Alevmanni

When you have an account in some web sites like myspace.com, or trig. com, where you get friends invitations by other users, the usual thing is to thank them for the add or request in a post. I got a friend request from a finnish guy, who also happens to be a big fan of one of the same bands I am a fan of, so I'd like to know how to tell him "Thanks for the add, The 69 Eyes are an awesome band, take care!" (I thought I knew how to say 'take care'...but I forgot )

Now...if you can just tell me the 'thanx for the add' part, that'd be great ...

 hehe


----------



## DrWatson

I don't know if it's just me, but it bothers me when you use "add" as a noun. Maybe it can be done, I've just never seen it before.

Anyway, now that I've done the nitpicking, let's proceed to your question. I'd say: *Kiitos että lisäsit minut, The 69 Eyes on mahtava bändi!* (= "Thanks for adding me, The 69 Eyes are an awesome band"). "Take care" could be translated as *Pidä huoli itsestäsi*, but it's virtually never used the same way as in English. I think it's safe to omit it.


----------



## Alevmanni

Wow, I hadn't thought about "add" being used as an noun until you mentioned it ... now that I think about it, it does bother me too 
Ahahaha, so...from now on it shall be 'Thanks for adding me' 

Thanks for the translation Dr. Watson


----------



## Trouts!

Alevmanni said:


> Wow, I hadn't thought about "add" being used as an noun until you mentioned it ... now that I think about it, it does bother me too
> Ahahaha, so...from now on it shall be 'Thanks for adding me'
> 
> Thanks for the translation Dr. Watson



It's annoying, but I find that kind of thing quite interesting 

In English we commonly use nouns as verbs or the other way round. Some have become normal (walk/to walk) <- I'm sure there's a better example 

Take the newer idea of Google becoming a verb- "go on Google and Google it."

It's linguistical evolution, dudes!


----------



## Hakro

Trouts! said:


> Take the newer idea of Google becoming a verb- "go on Google and Google it."
> 
> It's linguistical evolution, dudes!


As a professional translator I'm not very happy about this "evolution". In all the other European languages you can always distinguish a verb from a noun (with a few exceptions) but not in English. If an English word has no context it's impossible to translate it, as I can't tell is it a noun or a verb (or an adjective, possibly).

For example the "to google" (I suppose it should be written without a capital letter) is in Finnish "googlata", in Swedish "googla", in German "googlen", in French "googler" etc., and you can immediately see it's a verb.


----------



## Trouts!

Hakro said:


> As a professional translator I'm not very happy about this "evolution". In all the other European languages you can always distinguish a verb from a noun (with a few exceptions) but not in English. If an English word has no context it's impossible to translate it, as I can't tell is it a noun or a verb (or an adjective, possibly).
> 
> For example the "to google" (I suppose it should be written without a capital letter) is in Finnish "googlata", in Swedish "googla", in German "googlen", in French "googler" etc., and you can immediately see it's a verb.



I can see your problem.  It's probably due to a mix of English's origins (mixes of _many_ languages), the amount of places it's spoken worldwide, and the absence of an "English Academy" to regulate the language. It's just developed, almost randomly, for centuries. 

However I'm going a bit off topic, so I'll stop.


----------

